# Ultralight Fishing Tackle



## pf (Jun 4, 2010)

Can you give some specifics:
- line strength
- braided vs mono
- rod brand and model
- ...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

For my ultralight fishing, I like a sensitive 4-5' graphite rod (no brand preference) and ultralight reel with at least 4 ball bearings and auto-antireverse spooled with 4# test low stretch mono. (I used to love Stren Sensor, but they don't make it anymore, the Spiderwire Mono is a pretty good substitute)

Sorry for the delay in this reply! Best of luck in your ultralight angling.

Nick


----------

